# Juwe & 3.2



## schaLkeFanaT (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo

bin erst neulich Juwe geworden & habe jetzt 450.
Mit 3.2 kommen ja neue Epic Gems.
Decken diese Epic Gems die blauen jetzt komplett ab, sodass es sich überhaupt nicht mehr lohnt von den Daily Marken Rezepte zu kaufen,
sondern diese zu sparen bis 3.2 ?
mfg


----------



## Nokt (21. Juli 2009)

Ja alles wird abgedeckt.
Laut PTR ist alles für aktuell 4 Marken pro Rezept erhältlich.
Ich spar auch schon dass ich möglichst viele habe.
Stehe jetzt bei 75 marken^^


----------



## schaLkeFanaT (22. Juli 2009)

Ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch eine Frage was macht ihr wenn ihr euer aufgekauftes Saroniterz sondiert mit den grünen Steinen, um an möglichst viel Geld zu kommen?


----------



## matzelw27 (22. Juli 2009)

Geh ausreichend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 farmen oder im AH zu nem guten Preis aufkaufen,
stelle dann 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



laß das ganze jetzt vom Verzauberer deines Vertrauens entzaubern und verkauf den Schleierstaub und Co. im AH

Isn netter kleiner Nebenverdienst


----------



## schaLkeFanaT (22. Juli 2009)

Danke, 

ich habe die kristallisierte Erde aber schon neulich in 7x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 umgewandelt, bei BC weiß ich noch dass man die Urerde wieder in 10 Erdpartikel spalten kann, wie es jetzt ist weiss ich nicht genau da ich es noch nie genutzt habe?


----------



## Griese (22. Juli 2009)

Tooltip lesen...?

Ich mein den hast du sogar verlinkt hier...


----------



## schaLkeFanaT (22. Juli 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Tooltip lesen...?
> 
> Ich mein den hast du sogar verlinkt hier...



Omg, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dachte da würde wie immer stehen transmutiert 10 krist. Erde zu 1 Äonenerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anaximedes (6. August 2009)

Wo bekommt man die neuen Steine für die epischen Sockelungen her außer:

-Dailys
-Embleme des Heldentums
-und diesen Rubin, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt


----------



## Shaniya (6. August 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die neuen Steine für die epischen Sockelungen her außer:
> 
> -Dailys
> -Embleme des Heldentums
> -und diesen Rubin, dessen Name mir gerade nicht einfällt



Steine bekommst du für:
- alle Embleme (je 10/20)
- Ehre (10k)
- Transmutieren
- Sondieren


----------



## Cysiaron (6. August 2009)

titan sondieren
einen alchi transen lassen (20 stunden CD)


----------



## Anaximedes (6. August 2009)

Mhh Titanerz sondieren ist aber ercht riskant. Mit 5 Titanerz sondieren, vernichtet man 150g wenn man nichst rausbekommt. Denek nicht, dass sich das auf Dauer lohnt


----------



## Grobs (6. August 2009)

ja die preisverteilung ist echt laecherlich...
einfach jeden tag n bisl oder viel pvp machen = win

besser als viel gold fuer titan zu bezahlen, gute marken einzutauschen etc

würden die steinchen 25k ehre kosten waere es mMn ausgewogener


----------



## DiLuCa (6. August 2009)

Grobs schrieb:


> ja die preisverteilung ist echt laecherlich...
> einfach jeden tag n bisl oder viel pvp machen = win
> 
> besser als viel gold fuer titan zu bezahlen, gute marken einzutauschen etc
> ...



/sign

In meinen Augen eine ganz schön ungleiche Verteilung...


----------



## Shaniya (7. August 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Mhh Titanerz sondieren ist aber ercht riskant. Mit 5 Titanerz sondieren, vernichtet man 150g wenn man nichst rausbekommt. Denek nicht, dass sich das auf Dauer lohnt




5 Titanerz sondieren ist sicher riskant! Aber auf die Masse gesehen lohnt es sich doch! Pro Stack ist ein epischer Stein im Durchschnitt!
Ich hatte noch 19 Stacks auf der Bank und habe 23 Epische Steine rausbekommen. Bei einem Gildenkollegen hab ich 8 Stacks sondiert und da waren es auch 8 Steine.

Dazu kommt das man pro Sondieren, also 5 Erz auch im Durchschnitt 1 Titanstaub rausbekommt - die gehen auf meinem Server im Moment mit 20-25 Gold das Stück!!! weg!

Aber kaufen würde ich das Erz im AH auch nicht! Ich hab zum Glück ja auch noch einen Alchi! ^^


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (7. August 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Mhh Titanerz sondieren ist aber ercht riskant. Mit 5 Titanerz sondieren, vernichtet man 150g wenn man nichst rausbekommt. Denek nicht, dass sich das auf Dauer lohnt



Warum vernichte ich Gold? Ich sondiere doch gerade jetzt am Anfang entweder um meine anderen Chars oder Gildenmitglieder mit den neuen Gems auszustatten. Da sind 600g ( 3* ohne Erfolg + 1* mit Erfolg gescante Erze) doch günstiger, als 800g oder 1000g für den gleichen Stein im AH oder Handels-Chat.

Und wenn ich einen Epic-Stein finde, den ich aktuell nicht nicht brauche, sollte es doch, gerade jetzt bei dem Run auf die neuen Gems, kein großes Problem sein, die teurer als das Erz zu verkaufen.


----------



## Anaximedes (9. August 2009)

1 Stack Titanerz sind 10 Titanbarren=400g. Wenn ich bei einem Stack einen epischen Stein rausbekomme, sidn das auf meinem Server 200-250g+4 Titanstaub 330g


----------



## MihAmb (10. August 2009)

Bin ja der Meinung man sollte nun auch neue Meta-Gems einführen... wenn man überlegt dass die Metas nun nur noch 2 Statpunkte mehr haben als die Epicsteine... lächerlich


----------



## boonfish (10. August 2009)

Also bei mir auf dem Server lohnt es sich immernoch blaue Sockel herzustellen und zu verkaufen. Die Preise sind überrascehnderweise ziemlich stabil geblieben. Denn die Epic Sockel sind wohl für die meisten Spieler noch zu teuer. Bei uns kostet ein epischer Rohedelstein 150-200g und geschliffen dann 200-400g.


----------



## Windelwilli (10. August 2009)

Habe auch gestaunt das die blauen Steinchen immernoch so preisstabil sind.
Habe gestern 2 Stacks Titan sondiert....nur blaue und grüne Steine...nix epic.
...man war ich sauer.


----------



## Mephion (10. August 2009)

blaue steine relativ stabil auch bei uns..jedoch kosten die epic gems meist nur 100g mehr..also alle um die 200g oder günstiger..

wünschte bei uns wären auch so preise um die 400g..ich wäre reich =)


----------



## Anaximedes (10. August 2009)

Ich glaube auch dass die blauen Steine preislich so bleiben wie Sie sind. 

Ich selbst bin DDler und habe natürlich massig +16str Steine oben, die im Schnitt ungefähr 60-70g kosten. Wenn ich kein Highend Equip habe, würde ich es mir 3 mal überlegen ob ich für einen Sockel bei dem ich nur 25% Gewinn habe (was zum Teufel bringen +4Str? Vermutlich gar nicht merkbar) das dreifache an Gold ausgebe.


----------



## baummi (10. August 2009)

Anaximedes schrieb:


> Wenn ich kein Highend Equip habe, würde ich es mir 3 mal überlegen ob ich für einen Sockel bei dem ich nur 25% Gewinn habe (was zum Teufel bringen +4Str? Vermutlich gar nicht merkbar) das dreifache an Gold ausgebe.



/sign


----------



## Giggs (11. August 2009)

Ich sondier Titanerz hauptsächlich um Titanstaub zu bekommen, und damit die neuen rezepte kaufen zu können.
Epicsteine daraus sind natürlich ne gute zugabe, aber ist nicht meine absicht.

Momentan 23 rezepte gelernt, also fehlen noch massig :S

Bei uns am server kostet das erz momentan ca 350g das stack... Ein wenig heftig, wenn man rechnet, das es vorm patch um ca 130g das stack gab.

Wer den Staub nicht braucht, per Post an mich. hrhr
Obwohl ich kaum glaub, das irgendjemand einen zum hergeben hat ^^


----------



## Levtrona (14. August 2009)

baummi schrieb:


> /sign




dafür das die juwesteine nochmal angehoben wurden finde ich die Werte der epischen Steine auch n bissl mager. 


btw die Juwesteine: die sind ja so stark das man den einen oder anderen Sockelbonus ignorieren könnte. Wenn ich z.B. 5 ZM als sockelbonus bekomme oder direkt 39 ZM sockel... Naja wie haltet ihr das? Sockelbonus beachten oder kann man den auch mal links liegen lassen?

Grüße und Danke


----------



## Grobs (14. August 2009)

das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen lev
beim juwe bzw allgemein muss man echt schauen wie man, wenn man es ueberhaupt will, am effektivsten und effizientesten sockelt.

lohnt sich der sockelbonus?
welcher sockelbonus ist staerker um zb dort in das item dann eine Träne einzubauen?
was brauch ich fuer meinen meta?
wie verteile ich meine drachenaugen?

also wie gesagt da muss man sich schon bisl gedanken machen

und die werte der epicsteine sind net mager. man darf es net auf nen einzelnen sockel runterbrechen.
ich hab zb. allein durch umsockeln der roten sockel bzw sockel wo der sockelbonus muell ist 40agi gewonnen

das wie n kleines extra item was man tragen kann oder oder oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


man muss es halt aufs komplette gear beziehen

zum thema gold verdienen dadurch
macht pvp 10k ehre fuer n stein ist laecherlich. sucht euch ne stamm/ baut selber eine, macht paar fixe warsong runs und profitiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (17. August 2009)

Shaniya schrieb:


> Steine bekommst du für:
> - alle Embleme (je 10/20)
> - Ehre (10k)
> - Transmutieren
> - Sondieren




Nicht zu vergesen, das im Eisigen Prisma auch Epic Gems drin sein können. Hatte gestern ein "


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 drin


----------



## couster (21. August 2009)

Wieso sollen die Werte zu hoch sein? Wenn sie genau so hoch wären hätte es ja 
keinen Vorteil. Denk z. B mal an Verzauberer die können beide 
Ringe verzaubern was keiner kann.  Das Gleichz sich alles wieder aus


----------

